# Bury Your Bike 4 - (first week/weekend in May)- Jacksomevile, Florida



## MxEx (Feb 5, 2011)

Yea dat's right. Zombie Bikes and other friends put on this event. Pretty warm around here by then but it's usually a fun time with drinking, bike games, mass rides, music in public places, dance parties, 40ft beer bong, couple free kegs. So it's relatively cheap living/festivities. Similar/influenced/comparable to richmond and philly events, but perhaps a bit smaller at times. Anyhow get your butts down here. Put some time in at the bike co-op if you know anything/nothing/everything about bikes and then come get down in the city with us. Good folks who'll keep ya drunk enough to forget about food, but if you're repectful, i am sure more than a few people will hook ya up with a bowl of lentils, slice of bread, or a whole fucking lamb. More info to come just though I'd put it on here in advance so that peeps can make it this way by whatever means of travel.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Feb 6, 2011)

man, jacksonvilles gotta be the worst place ive ever been.


----------



## seasonchange (Feb 6, 2011)

sounds pretty chill, though. i've never been through jacksonville so i can't say shit about the place.


----------



## MxEx (Feb 7, 2011)

I would vote a lot of places it behind Jax, but yea not a must place to visit or see, but we will be getting down for this event. Nothing special here just what ya make out of it like anywhere could be. In no way would I try to convince someone to come to this town unless they wanted to ride bikes and visit the ocean which I like to do both of while here, and enjoy the warmth.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Feb 7, 2011)

it should be a thing...


----------



## captnjack (Feb 9, 2011)

hell yeah, and i thought my trip to florida was gonna be boring. sometimes i hate going home in the winter even though its the only state where it doesnt freeze over completely in feburary. 
whats the bike co-op called? i actually work in bike co-ops frequently, id love to get involved.


----------



## captnjack (Feb 9, 2011)

oh, and being from florida, jaxsonville is a shithole, but so are most places.
its worth a good fest.


----------



## MxEx (Feb 9, 2011)

Zombie Bikes is the name of the co-op. It's on 1st and Main


----------



## captnjack (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks man!
anywhere that has zombies and bike combined in one title has got to be awesome.
maybe itll make up for shitty JAX


----------



## FANCY (Apr 20, 2011)

GET DRUNK, RIDE JUNK! It's totally worth it; Florida heat 'n all! We've got the snow pile for all your heat strokin' needs.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't own a bike but it might be fun anyhow. Not much to do here in jax


----------

